# Prolapsed Vagina on Pregnant Goat???? HELP Nevermind. thank you all.



## terrilhb (Nov 21, 2011)

I am talking to someone on another site. She said the following. now she's puffy and her vagina is hanging down long and pointy. Does that mean she's really close?? She just came back on and said she is prolapsed. Is this possible and what do you do for it? I don't know what to tell her and don't want to give bad advice.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

This happens sometimes in older does.  As long as she is not open she should be OK.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 21, 2011)

A prolapsed uterus is not ok.   You need to tell her to call a vet.  We can't give advice on here about what to do without knowing details.  How far from kidding is she? How far is it prolapsed, etc?  Call a vet or risk losing the doe.  Prolapses can be extremely serious, and we'd rather your friend err on the side of caution.    Good luck to her.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 21, 2011)

Nevermind. She keeps telling me something different. She said it was the Vagina. Now she is saying it is not she is just really swollen. Beyond my expertise and I told her to call a vet and told her to come on here for help.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Either that or her kid is delivering and she doesn't know what she is looking at.  It wouldn't be the first time someone saw a kid hanging halfway out and thought it was a prolapse....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 22, 2011)

We had a prolapse last kidding season. We would wash it on occasion with warm water and sprinkle sugar on it, tried not to stress her out too much and gave her lots of room for exercise. The more she walked the more likely it was to go back in.  Once she dialated for kidding it went back in and she has been fine ever since. 


It can be a sign of not enough calcium in the system, causing weak muscles. 
more common in an older doe, our doe was 5 years old. 
more commong in a doe with not enough body size and carrying a big load of kids. 

It started out barely noticable and got worse as time went on.  hanging out around 6 inches or so when she laid down for extended periods of time the closer she got to her due date. Sugar helps pull out moisture and can help with swelling.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 22, 2011)

Sugar also has some limited ability to prevent infection.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 22, 2011)

agree, with the sugar and infection. But wanted to note that vet said, the birthn and tears. Our vet didn't recommend giving antibiotics, because it just stresses out the animal, and doesn't do much good anyway. 

Minimize stress, but provide exercise.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 22, 2011)

If it's just a small vaginal prolapse it's sometimes not a big deal, but it can turn into a big deal pretty quickly.  My ewe prolapsed last year and I had to get the vet out to give her an epidural and stitch her vulva so she wouldn't prolapse any more. When they feel that prolapse lots of times they'll push, which makes it worse.  And I always thought to wash with warm water as well, but have recently read that cold water is better because it helps shrink the tissue.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you all. I actually quoted her in my post. But she came back later and said no.  Still waiting on a baby. I don't know what is going on. But I thank you all. Good information for me to keep in my head though.


----------

